# Polyurea liner removed by water jetting



## painter213 (Nov 5, 2008)

Working on a project where a failed polyurea coating system failed due to a incompatable product was stored in the tank for the liner system that was applied. The liner was three years old and at a thickness of about 125 mils thick. The liner applicator was not at fault here. The fuel terminal knew that the liner was intented for Diesel Fuel service, and they stored a much stronger product and thus destroyed a $40,000 liner system. Now they are looking at $75,000 to replace it. Makes sense doesn't it???? The contractor is cutting the old liner out with a 20,000 psi water jetting.


----------



## ibsocal (Apr 17, 2007)

How did it fail and what method was used to determine fault.Why use a polyurea vs epoxy or no coating for fuel/chemical storage.


----------



## painter213 (Nov 5, 2008)

ibsocal said:


> How did it fail and what method was used to determine fault.Why use a polyurea vs epoxy or no coating for fuel/chemical storage.


 
The storage facility stored the wrong material for the liner in the tank. The facility really likes the use of polyurea's. They signed a contract that stated that the liner was good for up to Unleaded Gasoline, they stored Glycerine and Methanol in the tank instead. The Glycerine went all the way through the liner and to the substrate. When storing fuels, you have very little fuel contact with the tank bottom. This is all water contact. Water contact with bare steel equals tank bottom corrosion. All of the tanks that are being lined has had extinsive bottom repairs. The contractor goes in and cleans and does a pre-blast, then the bottoms are inspected for thickness and then repaired, then the contractor goes back in and removes soluble salts and washes down again, then blast per specification, and then coats with polyurea at about 100-125 mils. This polyurea that is used is Hydrocarbon Resistant and works very well. The liner being removed is from another vendor. The liner should have lasted a long, long time, but it was never intended to be in contact with the products that was placed in the tank. That was the facilties fault, not the contractor. Here is a link to some video of the removal.


----------



## painter213 (Nov 5, 2008)

Here is a picture of the liner on the floor area where the Glycerine penetrated through the liner and to the substrate. You can see the product on the underside of the liner. It got in and could not get back out. Caused extensive blistering of the liner.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

Damn. Alot of money to be careless with wouldn't you say?


----------

